# Bellator scores another YouTube hit with Yahir Reyes' spinning backfist



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

> Bellator scores another YouTube hit with Yahir Reyes' spinning backfist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From:
http://mmajunkie.com/news/14829/bel...be-hit-with-yahir-reyes-spinning-backfist.mma

That was pretty sweet. :thumbsup:


----------



## Darkwraith (Jun 4, 2008)

Holy Crap that was wicked. It made a nice sound too. :thumbsup:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Damn, that was sweet. Right on the the jaw. That should make it Reyes VS Wilson Reis in the finals.

Wilson Reis is going to kill this guy. I've called him winning this one from the gate.


----------



## Hammer_Lock (Dec 8, 2008)

Jesus Christ! I didn't even see it on the first watch.


----------



## BrFighter07 (Jun 16, 2007)

J.P. said:


> Damn, that was sweet. Right on the the jaw. That should make it Reyes VS Wilson Reis in the finals.
> 
> Wilson Reis is going to kill this guy. I've called him winning this one from the gate.


too bad wilson reis already lost and is out of the tournament lol


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

BrFighter07 said:


> too bad wilson reis already lost and is out of the tournament lol



Get outta here!! Damn it, how the hell? lol, all of my guys are losing.

I'm glad I haven't vbookied anything for a while. 

Even worse I can't believe I just predicted Wilson taking a tourney when he's already been eliminated.:laugh:


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Man that was nice but I have to say that traingle was better.

BEST SUB EVER!


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Holy sh**! Did you hear the sound of that? That was crazy.

I still like the submission better though.


----------

